# Crosscut hackberry call set



## goosetamer (Jan 4, 2016)

Havnt posted any call pics lately but here's a set for you. Cross cut hackberry, brass bands, brass inlays and ABW caps. Wood is from @dbroswoods. Thanks for looking.
Levi

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Man I like that wood and combo on those. I bet the chatoyance is throught the roof on them. Really sweet set of calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 4, 2016)

The Wow factor is more like WOW!!!. Those are beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 4, 2016)

WOW!!!. WOW!!!. WOW!!!. did I mention WOW!!!.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 4, 2016)

OK so I didn't say WOW!!! But if you can't see the WOW factor in those calls. Then your blind!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

I almost didn't look because I thought oh boring how cool can hackberry be for a call but as stated WOW WOW WOW some of the prettiest calls I've seen. Would like to know how he dyed them fantastic job by bkth of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2016)

That is a sweet looking set Levi !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## goosetamer (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you guys! Yes hackberry is usually pretty plain but these blanks here are not dyed at all. Stabilized in clear, just the natural color. @Kevin


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow never seen any that dark. Amazing.


----------



## dbroswoods (Jan 4, 2016)

Levi great set of calls!!!
If possible you just keep getting better all the time.

@Kevin this was a big tree in my front yard about 30" and quite a bit of its center was like this I cut quite a bit of it but not enough. I'm guessing it was like it was Spalted while it was alive. It blew over a couple years ago.

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## goosetamer (Jan 4, 2016)

@dbroswoods I had a pretty good teacher to get started turning the wood calls and away from the acrylic


----------



## Woodman (Jan 5, 2016)

Outstanding! I learn something new about wood every day. I never would have guessed Hackberry.
Great workmanship *and photography*.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 5, 2016)

Levi - Stunning is the first word that comes to mind. Your finish is absolutely perfect - on top of a beautiful piece of wood that is turned very well. 3 layers of excellent craftsmanship stacked on top of each other is just hard to beat. Nice job man!  The brass inlays next to the ABW is another layer so call it 4 layers of craftsmanship...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 5, 2016)

"HOLY GOOSE CALL BATMAN" THOSE ARE SSAAWWWEEEETT.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 6, 2016)

Incredibly shiny finish! You must have put 80 coats on to make them look this nice. Guess it helps to have gorgeous wood to start with! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

